# My first handgun?



## sword1645 (May 17, 2010)

Hello, I've never purchases a handgun before and I would like some ideas on what to look for/what to get. Also, if you could recomend one for me that would be great. I'm looking for something that could be used for recreation and self-defense, also not excessively big or expensive.


----------



## MorganOverlook (May 4, 2010)

If there's a range in your area that rents guns, that's where I would start. The range that I go to rents Berettas, Glocks, H & K's, Kahrs, SIGS ... just a little bit of everything in a variety of calibers. You can shoot a few guns, see how they feel, and choose something that is comfortable for you. Then you can read the comments of some people that own one as to its reliability, accuracy, etc.

I think you really have to find something that you like rather than just what someone else prefers.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Recreation + self-defense + medium size + medium priced = 9mm in Glock 19 or 17, Springfield XD, or Smith & Wesson M&P, in my opinion. There are others, but nearly everybody will like one of these three. All are normally reliable and accurate, good range guns, and not terribly hard to conceal, for most folks. If you want all steel, CZ's are wonderful pistols at fair prices, with unbeatable accuracy in an off-the-shelf pistol.

In a revolver, a Ruger or S&W .357 magnum is good because of their ability to shoot .38 Special ammo for practice. But a medium sized revolver is more difficult to conceal, if you decide to carry, and .38/.357 Magnum ammo is more expensive than 9mm. Also, my experience has been that new shooters seem to find semi-autos a little easier to fire accurately than a double-action revolver.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Look at the Stoeger Cougar. Stoeger Industries is a subsidiary of Beretta. The Stoeger Cougars are made in Turkey using the same machinery that Beretta used to make the original Cougars. It is every bit the quality of the Beretta. The Stoeger 8000 in 9mm is identical to the Beretta Cougar L Type P (Cougar L slide, lighter barrel and beveled slide, but with a full-length magazine).


----------



## hogger129 (May 4, 2010)

sword1645 said:


> Hello, I've never purchases a handgun before and I would like some ideas on what to look for/what to get. Also, if you could recomend one for me that would be great. I'm looking for something that could be used for recreation and self-defense, also not excessively big or expensive.


Go take a walk through a gun store and try handling some ones that you like the look of. From there, maybe go out to a range and try shooting a few like that.

My first pistol was a Rock Island Armory 1911A1 .45ACP. I bought it new for $500. It was a very reliable gun. Almost bought a Springfield 1911 GI, but only reason I went with the Rock Island was because the Springfield was $100 more, the RIA had a flared ejection port and it had a polished feed ramp that the Springfield did not.

Something good for recreation, self-defense, not to expensive or big... Try out some little 9mm guns. Like the one guy suggested - Stoeger Cougar. I know a few people that have the Beretta Cougar and love em. As for Glock, they are inexpensive, lightweight, hold a lot of ammo. But I don't think they're a good gun for a beginner. I don't think they are very safe and I just am not a fan of them.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

hogger129 said:


> But I don't think they're a good gun for a beginner. I don't think they are very safe and I just am not a fan of them.


They are completely safe. They just lay there and never blow up or go off, as long as a human being does not interact with them in some way.

Now, there are some folks who _are_ capable of hurting themselves, or someone else, with a Glock. But if they cannot understand the proper way to safely handle a very simple machine like the Glock, the more complicated ones will probably also give them trouble.


----------



## braxtynh (May 20, 2010)

I bought myself a 9mm makarov for my CCW. It is compact which i why i like it. the bullet is actually 9.2mm. and the barrel is pressed into the body which makes less recoil inturn more accurate...and the bullets aren't too expensive either. the safety block the firing pin and locks the slide, and you cannot cock the hammer while on safety but it is double action so there"s no need to cock the hammer in the first place. this is why i chose the gun, that and it has some history behind...it's a tank. they are made well, and made to last a long time


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

*first handgun*

ditto on the above
most usually the recommendations are for a 9mm - cheapest ammo of any centerfire handgun
wall - y world winchester white box the cheapest

for revolver - 357 in SA or DA and use 38specials for practice

happy hunting for your first handgun -


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

My suggestion is the one that fits your hand and your pocket book the best. Do not buy the name buy the gun. The one I would suggest is the CZ P-01....that is a fine weapon right there!!!

RCG


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

Bisley said:


> They are completely safe. They just lay there and never blow up or go off, as long as a human being does not interact with them in some way.
> 
> Now, there are some folks who _are_ capable of hurting themselves, or someone else, with a Glock. But if they cannot understand the proper way to safely handle a very simple machine like the Glock, the more complicated ones will probably also give them trouble.


+1.

A Glock 19 was my first handgun and first firearm purchase at the same time. I researched a lot and shot several different makes of semi-autos. I believe in the integrity of the Glock design and feel safe with it. After all, if you keep your finger off the trigger until the moment that you are ready to shoot and don't point it at anything that you aren't willing to destroy, you'll be safe with any pistol.


----------

